# كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 مايو 2008)

كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح 

هذا الموضوع هو درس عملى سريع مختصر فعال عن تجربة 

- بداخل كل انسان منا طاقة تسمى الطاقة البشرية 

- هناك ثلاث انواع من الطاقة البشرية بداخلنا 
1- طاقة جسمانية (جسدية)
2- طاقة ذهنية 
3- طاقة روحانية 

1- الطاقة الجسمانية :
يمكن توليدها بمجرد الانتظام فى ممارسة الرياضة مثل الجيم أو ....

2- الطاقة الذهنية :
وهى فى منتهى الاهمية فهى سبب نجاح اى انسان على ظهر هذا الكوكب فى اى مجال علمى 
كيفية توليدها :
سوف استعين بمثال عملى لشرح وتوضيح كيفية توليد الطاقة الذهنية 
فى بداية دخولى فى مجال البرمجة, بدأت بلغة فيجوال بيسك, حاولت دراستها فى البداية من الانترنت والكتب لما استطيع فهمها, وجدت اوامر كثيييرة ولا استطيع فهمها, فى هذة اللحظة قولت ان عقليتى محدودة وليست لديها القدرة على استيعاب اسهل لغة برمجة وهى الفيجوال بيسك, بالطبع اصابنى الاحباط.
تركت هذا المجال فترة.
وفى يوم رغبت بالفعل فى الرجوع الى هذة اللغة وتعلمها, ولكن هذة المرة كنت مصمم بشكل صارم (كأنها مسئلة حياة او موت  ) قولت انى لن انام قبل ان اتعلمها , وبالفعل كل تركيزى فى خلال اليوم من الصباح حتى المساء كان عليها 
نمت وانا افكر بها 
وعندما استيقظت لم افطر ولم اغسل وجهى حتى بل ذهبت الى الكمبيوتر مباشرا لتكملة دراستها وحتى واتغديت ف غرفة المكتب امام الفيجوال بيسك 
والغريب انى لاحظت تقدم غير طبيعي فى القدرة الاستيعابية وهذا ما شجعنى على الاستمرار لمدة اسبوع متصل لاجد نفسى فى النهاية هذا الاسبوع استطيع برمجة برنامج ادارة بيانات كامل باستخدام الفيجوال بيسك وقواعد بيانات اكسس 

بالطبع وقتها لم اعرف اى شىء عن الطاقة الذهنية ولكن بشكل غير مقصود ولدت طاقة ذهنية


اذن الطاقة الذهنية يمكن توليدها ليس بالدراسة وفقط ولا بالاصرار وفقط ولا بالجدية وفقط 

*بل بجعل كل قدرتك وتركيزك الذهنى فى هذا الهدف *
*اذا دخل فى عقلك اى افكار آخرى او اى نشاط آخر فى فترة توليد هذة الطاقة الذهنية ستفقد الكثير من الاداء والكفاءة المتوقعة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*

ميرررسى يا ExtreemFXTrader على الموضوع الهادف والمفيد وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*

حقا اكستريم
وجب ان نستخدم طاقاتنا البشرية الكامنة 
بداخلنا لتحقيق النجاح لنا ولمن حولنا
ولكن كان من المفروض ان تكمل اهم طاقة
وهى الطاقة الروحية لانها هى الدفة التى
تتحكم فى توجية بقية الطاقات لم هو خير لنا ومن حولنا ولكن اعتقد انك نسيت او تناسيت تكملتها
وبالنيابة عنك بم اننا اخوة فى دم واحد مسكوب على صليب رب المجد ان اكمل
3- طاقة روحانية
كما ذكرت سابقا هى اهم الطاقات وننميها بالصلاة والصوم والتناول باستحقاق
لانها ستقضى على شهوة الجسد وتملؤنا محبة 
وتجعلنا نمد يد العون لكل من حولنا والعطف على المساكين
كما انها تحول طاقتنا الذهنية لنبتكر ما هو خير لنا ولغيرنا
ونبتعد كل البعد لم هو غير ذلك
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل والهادف
ودمت بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*



> ميرررسى يا ExtreemFXTrader على الموضوع الهادف والمفيد وربنا يبارك حياتك .


نورتى الموضوع بمرورك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*



> تتحكم فى توجية بقية الطاقات لم هو خير لنا ومن حولنا ولكن اعتقد انك نسيت او تناسيت تكملتها
> وبالنيابة عنك بم اننا اخوة فى دم واحد مسكوب على صليب رب المجد ان اكمل


اخى العزيز ويليم 
لم انسى الطاقة الروحانية
لقد كتبت هذا الموضوع النهردا الفجر بالتالى أجلت الطاقة الروحانية الى النهردا 
وانت سبقت ب 10 دقائق بالضبط على ذكرها حيث انى لسة صاحى 

3- طاقة روحانية
كما ذكرت سابقا هى اهم الطاقات وننميها بالصلاة والصوم والتناول باستحقاق
لانها ستقضى على شهوة الجسد وتملؤنا محبة 
وتجعلنا نمد يد العون لكل من حولنا والعطف على المساكين
كما انها تحول طاقتنا الذهنية لنبتكر ما هو خير لنا ولغيرنا
ونبتعد كل البعد لم هو غير ذلك
كلام جميل 
ويمكن اضافة علية التالى

ما هى فائدة الطاقة الروحانية :
الطاقة الروحانية تعطى :
- الاتزان
- الراحة النفسية 
- الاحساس بالسعادة والرضا
- تساعدك بشكل كبيير جدا على توليد الطاقة الجسمانية والذهنية

الطاقة الروحانية يمكن توليدها عن طريق 
1- بالصلاة :
هنا لا اقصد قراءة الكتاب المقدس فقط أو قراءة الاجبية او اى كلمات جاهزة بل
التركيز بشكل كامل وتام على السيد المسيح 
ويمكن للصمت فقط فى محضر الله يولد الطاقة الروحانية

2- اليوجا وتدريبات التأمل:
يعتمد عليها الكثير من الملحدين فى توليد الطاقة الروحانية 
ولكن لا مانع من استخدمها نحن فى المساعدة فى توليد الطاقة الروحانية


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*

*موضوع مفيد جدا و هادف يا أكستريم

شكرا لتعبك  ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*

موضوع جميييييييييييييييل  يا اكستريم 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*

*ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كيفية الاستفادة من طاقتنا البشرية الكامنة لتحقيق النجاح*

شكرا روكى - كوكى مان - فيبى 2010 على ردكم الجميل والمشجع





مفيش اسئلة:t9: ؟


----------

